# Prices of Assault rifles



## Canaan

So guys, what are the prices of the different assault rifles these days assuming a country wants to equip its troops.
Let's make a list, doesn't have to be precise but just to give an indication of the price range.
cheers.


----------



## b4badar

hy bro!!

its different ....


----------



## Canaan

you mean difficult?


----------



## jagjitnatt

Canaan said:


> So guys, what are the prices of the different assault rifles these days assuming a country wants to equip its troops.
> Let's make a list, doesn't have to be precise but just to give an indication of the price range.
> cheers.



Well it depends on you location and buyer.
If buying from Afghanistan a Klashnikov won't cost anything over $100.

These sites will give you a great list of rifles with their official prices. When being sold to troops, expect the price to come down by 15-25&#37;.

East Coast Firearms - AK-47 & AR-15 Rifles, Uzi, MP5 - Assault Weapons Specialists.
Atlantic firearms - AR15 & AK47 rifles - Olympic arms at wholesale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canaan

what kind of polymer is used in modern assault rifles


----------



## Tiger Awan

Canaan said:


> what kind of polymer is used in modern assault rifles



Do not know about that.

A friend of mine living in Wah told me that POF Wah has reduced the wieght of G3 gun to a great amount by using "fibre glass".


----------



## Canaan

Tiger Awan said:


> Do not know about that.
> 
> A friend of mine living in Wah told me that POF Wah has reduced the wieght of G3 gun to a great amount by using "fibre glass".



are you sure it's fiber glass?


----------



## Iron_Eagle_17

Canaan said:


> are you sure it's fiber glass?



Nah it is similar but not the same.
Remember in hardcore chemical anology a polymer is made up of two or more monomers. Physical and chemical properties of a polymer can be altered once you know which monomer is the active link to that specific speciality be it tensile strength or elasticity. This changes the polymer completely so it might be similar to its parent polymer but not the same.


----------



## Kamakazi 69

Let's spice this up a bit.
How much would it cost a country with a decent amount of money in it's coffers, with a reasonable competent industrial base, but with no experience in gun technology to produce a brand new gun design and mass produce it?


----------



## Canaan

does any pakistani or chinese companies you know specialize in assault rifle grade polymer material?


----------



## Uzair Zahir

Galil AR / ARM ( limited edition )
92 American dollars..
Do you need one >
?


----------



## beginner

why do you need the assault rifles unless you were planning an assault


----------



## Uzair Zahir

ASSULT RIFLES CAN BE FUN IN SHOOTING ... 
Like play a game of CS or CF !


----------



## Frankenstein

for information about assault rifles check this out

Assault Rifles


----------



## Frankenstein

Uzair Zahir said:


> ASSULT RIFLES CAN BE FUN IN SHOOTING ...
> Like play a game of CS or CF !


i wud rather prefer COD Modern Warfare 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abdussamad

How much does an ak47 of good quality cost in Pakistan?


----------



## Cheeta

Abdussamad said:


> How much does an ak47 of good quality cost in Pakistan?


In tribal areas of Pakistan a Klashnikov costs 35 to 50 thousand Pakistani Rupee nowadays.


----------



## ace slasher

if the guns are so expensive why cant pakistan ordinance factory make its own assault rifles?

when we can make missiles and nukes 
how hard can a assault rifle be?


----------



## Sunny4pak

ace slasher said:


> if the guns are so expensive why cant pakistan ordinance factory make its own assault rifles?
> 
> when we can make missiles and nukes
> how hard can a assault rifle be?



So what do you think who is manufactoring the guns PA is using...????


Regards,

Sunny


----------



## Canaan

I think he meant of own design, and not license production or copies of others.


----------



## civilarmy

Canaan said:


> are you sure it's fiber glass?



if u want one come to peshawar i will buy u rpg lol.


----------



## ace slasher

Sunny4pak said:


> So what do you think who is manufactoring the guns PA is using...????
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sunny



i meant develop not manfacture under license

do you know the meaning of indigenous?
look it up and then answer my question


----------



## sparklingway

ace slasher said:


> i meant develop not manfacture under license
> 
> do you know the meaning of indigenous?
> look it up and then answer my question



Licensed ones are normally modified for local adaptation and POF has done its fair share (according to our standards) of indigenous development.

But a gun from the scratch, set up according to armed forces requirements, requires a lot of capital in research. Nobody is willing to take the step ahead when they can license guns from established foreign manufacturers. Pros and cons on both sides.


----------



## Cheeta

ace slasher said:


> if the guns are so expensive why cant pakistan ordinance factory make its own assault rifles?
> 
> when we can make missiles and nukes
> how hard can a assault rifle be?


POF manufactured rifles are less in the market but better and strong. Pakistani steel is a bit heavier than that of China and Russia but the rifles and pistols manufactured in POF are more efficient and strong in nature. Automatic weapons are not the items to be available in open market and the arms license policy for semi automatic weapons is too complicated and bound to political and administrative approach of an individual so the possession of arms is not encouraged. However in the underground market besides POF, homely Darra and Sialkot made light guns are available. The guns made in Darra are upto the mark or even better than those made in some of the other countries.


----------



## Super Falcon

german G 36 is my sweet heart


----------



## Cheeta

Super Falcon said:


> german G 36 is my sweet heart


And the modern Pakistani one is my beloved, the G - 3.


----------



## Shamsher

i own or should i say our whole family owns 7 AK-47s but we have these in our gaoun in Killah Abdullah


----------



## Iqbal_Brar

Cheeta said:


> In tribal areas of Pakistan a Klashnikov costs 35 to 50 thousand Pakistani Rupee nowadays.



Those are probably the copies...? As far as I know.. though it is illegal to buy or own assault rifle in Indian Punjab.. it used to go anywhere from 1 lakh to 2 lakh rupees.. and those werent even original kalashnikovs but pakistani copy ak-56s.. 35 to 50 thousand sounds dirt cheap..


----------



## xMustiiej70

I bought last year in Turkey from the black market a silver desert eagle 0.5caliber for about 250TL.(around 125euros.)


----------



## nightcrawler

Frankenstein said:


> i wud rather prefer COD Modern Warfare 2



Nay no match for the Tom clancY Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2

GRAW 2.flv


----------



## hardtarget

the latest rifle name and who made it?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wrong... AK 47 cost 80000 these days and AMD 65(Hungarian costs 950000,650 000 for M-4...etc etc...


----------



## hardtarget

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Wrong... AK 47 cost 80000 these days and AMD 65(Hungarian costs 950000,650 000 for M-4...etc etc...



u r not mention ak47 made


----------



## pakomar

I know AK 74 cost 12,0000


----------



## S.U.R.B.



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faizan Qadri

Please see the link below


PakGuns.com - Market Place


----------



## Thomas

What are the laws and restrictions concerning private gun ownership in Pakistan?


----------



## Old School

Pakistani citizens and special category of foreigners can legally own firearms. A license is required to purchase a firearm which involves payment of fees, a processing time ranging from a few days to months and registration of the firearm with the local authorities. Present laws allow ownership of handguns of any caliber (at one time this was restricted to an upper limit of .38-caliber). Shotguns above 12-gauge are not allowed. A civilian permit for a full-automatic weapon may be issued by a local police agency, but typically the firearm may not leave the state in which the permit was issued.
A person may keep a firearm at his/her place of residence, in one's vehicle and concealed on person; public display is prohibited (though this law is honored more in the breach than in the observance, especially outside urban areas and in particular by private bodyguards of politicians). Special permits are required for carrying firearms during times when local authorities impose restriction on public gatherings to preempt civil unrest or protests. Source


----------



## Saifullah

what is the price of G3 ?


----------

